# New Nintendo DSi announced



## dweller (Oct 2, 2008)

ds has been updated to dsi

It seems to me to have been updated for the kids that want to take pics of 
 their my little ponies or whatever. 

The only thing that sounds good to me is the slightly larger screen size.
I'll be holding out for a more powerful new machine before I give up my ds lite.
Also there is now no GBA slot for the old games and rumble packs and the motion sensor packs that have been produced for the lite. 

see pictures here
Overall size has been reduced -- DSi is 12% or 2.6 millimeters slimmer than the Lite. 

Comes with an external 0.3 Megapixel camera (for 640 x 480 pixel pictures) and a VGA camera located on the hinge, directed towards the user. You'll be able to edit pictures using the touchscreen. 

Full music playback functionality, including adjustable pitch and playback speed. 

Both screens have been expanded to 3.25 inches. 

SD memory card slot is included, and there'll be on-board memory also. 

Will ship with an built-in Nintendo DS web browser. DSi will allow users to download games from DSWare, a new service that operates with Wii Points -- or, as they are now known, Nintendo Points. Logging onto DSWare for the first time will grant users 1,000 free Nintendo Points. 

DSWare comes in four pricing categories: free (!), 200 Nintendo Points, 500 Nintendo Points, and 800 Nintendo Points. 

Will come in lovely matte white and matte black. Begone, foul fingerprints that have taunted us so!

 And finally, it launches on November 1st in Japan, and will cost ¥18,900, or roughly $179. Check out the official site at the "Source" link below!

here is a video trailer


----------



## strjms72 (Oct 2, 2008)

it sound cool, and the price is not high. but does it say when will it come to US


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 2, 2008)

Want!


----------



## dweller (Oct 2, 2008)

USA and Europe not until 2009 I read somewhere so not for xmas.


----------



## al (Oct 2, 2008)

I should be going to Japan in November - anyone know if I'll be able to buy one there and use it with British released games?

also - will I be able to understand what's on the screen, is there a choice to choose languages?


----------



## FunkyUK (Oct 2, 2008)

Will my R4 still work in it?  or since it has SD now, maybe no need for an R4?


----------



## G. Fieendish (Oct 2, 2008)

Could the DSi be Nintendo's attempt to deal a "Death blow" to Sony's PSP...?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2008)

Oops didn't see this thread! Crazy news, 

Nintendo must be bricking it over the iPhone/iPod touches' new found gaming love!


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 2, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oops didn't see this thread! Crazy news,
> 
> Nintendo must be bricking it over the iPhone/iPod touches' new found gaming love!



Are the iphone/ipod touch anywhere near as powerful as the DS as gaming machines? I know the whole psp/ds thing showed us that power isn't the be all and end all, but the iphone doesn't seem to have anything to offer that the DS doesn't.


----------



## bmd (Oct 3, 2008)

FunkyUK said:


> Will my R4 still work in it?  or since it has SD now, maybe no need for an R4?



That's what I was thinking, softmod ahoy!


----------



## XR75 (Oct 3, 2008)

G. Fieendish said:


> Could the DSi be Nintendo's attempt to deal a "Death blow" to Sony's PSP...?



The PSP already has a camera.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Are the iphone/ipod touch anywhere near as powerful as the DS as gaming machines? I know the whole psp/ds thing showed us that power isn't the be all and end all, but the iphone doesn't seem to have anything to offer that the DS doesn't.



Some of the gaming footage I've seen from them suggests they're not far off. If the iPhone/touch could off decent games on par with the DS I'd be very happy, I want convergence one device that's a phone, net surfer/pda, ipod and gaming device that would be fantastic!


----------



## ch750536 (Oct 3, 2008)

But what if you want to get tips from the net on a game you are playing just as your mate phones you and asks where you are?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 3, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Some of the gaming footage I've seen from them suggests they're not far off. If the iPhone/touch could off decent games on par with the DS I'd be very happy, I want convergence one device that's a phone, net surfer/pda, ipod and gaming device that would be fantastic!



I'd have thought that trying to play some games with no tactile controls would be a bit weird.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2008)

ch750536 said:


> But what if you want to get tips from the net on a game you are playing just as your mate phones you and asks where you are?



I'd pause the game to surf, then divert my mate to speak to my voicemail. 

But seriously, how often do you expect those three things are going to converge? 



Global_Stoner said:


> I'd have thought that trying to play some games with no tactile controls would be a bit weird.



Depends on the type of game. The DS uses a stylus for alot of games and it works perfectly well. The iPhone has some kind of motion sensing ability to allow tilt control. Also buttons and d pad can be overlayed on the screen. If your an iPhone user you'll be used to the keyboard so using screen buttons won't be that big a leap...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 4, 2008)

The type of game will make a huge differance. I had a Motorola A1000 a few years ago with a big touch screen and lemmings was ace. Doom less so. I could also see RTS type games working really well, but for fast paced action games I'd have thought it would be a lot less precise, typing on something and stabbing away madly are very different things. That and the battery life on an iphone is hardly great at the moment, playing games on it really can't help that. 

I can't see Nintendo being that bothered but the Iphone tbh, look how many kids have a DS, how many of their parents are going to buy a high end smartphone?


----------



## scallyfanboy (Oct 4, 2008)

Give Pandora a chance!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2008)

That Pandora deserves it's own thread it's so crazy!


----------



## al (Oct 8, 2008)

Booo! Region locking sucks....

http://kotaku.com/5059870/dsi-games-are-region-locked


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 8, 2008)

Mobile games are going to be a big rival to the DS within a year or two.

Not a death blow to the PSP, the PSP has made a massive resurgence thanks to Crisis Core and is sitting quite prettily.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 19, 2009)

Out April 3. £150

Think I'll wait for some R4 type stuff to come out for it first


----------



## kabbes (Feb 19, 2009)

Region locked, shorter battery life (from what I hear), larger screens irrelevant because software will still be for smaller DS screen, uncertain R4 compatibility, more expensive than the Lite... all in all, I'm not convinced.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Region locked, shorter battery life (from what I hear), larger screens irrelevant because software will still be for smaller DS screen, uncertain R4 compatibility, more expensive than the Lite... all in all, I'm not convinced.



Yeah me either, 150 quid is a knock...


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2009)

Promo video here:


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 20, 2009)

cybershot said:


> Out April 3. £150
> 
> Think I'll wait for some R4 type stuff to come out for it first



Dealxtreme sell the DSi compatble Acekard 2i for all of $18.70.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 20, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Dealxtreme sell the DSi compatble Acekard 2i for all of $18.70.



Ohhhhh! Definitely want!


----------



## cybershot (Feb 23, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Dealxtreme sell the DSi compatble Acekard 2i for all of $18.70.



Hmm, Believe it when I see them in action, not like the general public have had mass testing yet. Defo wait a few months until after release and things are ironed out, and of course there's actually some exclusive DSi games worth getting.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 24, 2009)

cybershot said:


> Hmm, Believe it when I see them in action, not like the general public have had mass testing yet. Defo wait a few months until after release and things are ironed out, and of course there's actually some exclusive DSi games worth getting.



The DSi has been out in Japan since last November, and that particular flashcart soon followed - it works, albeit only with regular DS titles.


----------

